# reference batterie powerbook G4 15''



## sevensha (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un powerbook G4 15 pouces gamme Alu dont la batterie est morte puisque le mac ne fonctionne que sur secteur.
J'ai été faire un tour sur la toile pour en acheter une neuve maintenant je me retrouve avec plusieurs références  et je ne sais pas laquelle correspond à mon ordi.
L'un d'entre vous saurait m'aider ?

D'avance un grand merci.


----------



## alibo (11 Juillet 2009)

15-inch PowerBook G4 Rechargeable Battery
model n° A1148  10.8V


----------



## fau6il (11 Juillet 2009)

sevensha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un powerbook G4 15 pouces gamme Alu dont la batterie est morte puisque le mac ne fonctionne que sur secteur.
> J'ai été faire un tour sur la toile pour en acheter une neuve maintenant je me retrouve avec plusieurs références  et je ne sais pas laquelle correspond à mon ordi.
> ...



_Enlève ta batterie: la référence est inscrite au dos de celle-ci.  _


----------

